
Show HN: Launch Heroku web dynos on faster infrastructure - mrkurt
https://fly.io/heroku
======
mrkurt
Hello HN! This is the most fun thing I've worked on in a long time. We
basically figured out how to pull down Heroku slugs, turn them into Docker
Images, and then deploy them as Firecracker MicroVMs on our servers. All to
make a "turboku" button.

What's crazy is how much faster is makes things. This is more a testament to
Heroku being slow and 10 years stagnant than us being all that special, but
it's still pretty neat to see stuff you think might work well actually pay
off.

Incidentally, you can deploy containers directly to this same platform pretty
quickly: [https://fly.io/docs/speedrun/](https://fly.io/docs/speedrun/)

~~~
chatmasta
Just want to say I’ve been following you guys since you launched and I think
you’ve got a great product! It’s a bummer that the big CDN players have caught
up to your original features, but you’re still alive with what looks to be an
awesome iteration. IIRC you’re co-locating your servers and have a fast
network too. (Do you peer at exchanges?)

I haven’t seen fly.io in a while but it looks like you’ve reframed it to app
hosting (in addition to delivery)? I like that move, and this is a really cool
hack you’ve got here. It’s a nice onboard ramp for Heroku expats who otherwise
have no reason to leave. The “one click” is crucial and reminds me of
Cloudflare’s initial foothold (“just change your DNS”).

Do you have any plans to replicate this for other PaaS providers?

~~~
mrkurt
Wow thanks! It's pretty cool you noticed some of this stuff. :D

It's partially that the big CDNs caught up, and partially that we have the
luxury of not having to worry about a big legacy CDN. This iteration in
particular has felt really right, but would have been infinitely hard to pull
off if we were Fastly/Cloudflare.

We are focusing a ton on how to make app servers fast, basically bringing some
infrastructure tooling to "boring" server apps (which are my favorite).

We definitely have plans for other PaaS providers. If you have requests I'd
love to talk to you about it: kurt@fly.io

------
dan003400
One click and now I have global dynos deployed all over the world!

------
fiatjaf
What will it do with my environment variables? I've just tried with an Heroku
app and I get nothing, Firefox cannot find the myherokuappname.fly.dev
address.

~~~
mrkurt
It syncs heroku config variables into our secrets mechanism:
[https://fly.io/docs/secrets/](https://fly.io/docs/secrets/)

We’re troubleshooting your app right now! I’ll send you an email shortly.

